# get data into ipad contacts



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hello guys,

im in a bit of a pickle...

my boss has just bought an ipad 16GB..

we are using windows systems at work...and we have an access database that has all our contacts etc.
all he wants is to have the people he regularly contacts during the day on the ipad.

on the ipad there is a contacts icon...i assume this links to your mail etc...he just wants to use it to go p for peter..."oh theres peters number."

i exported numbers and contacts off my access db as a mac csv file...but dont know how to import it. i was reading that you use csv lite to import it....but also read that this wont import data into contacts only thunderbird etc.

but i thought i would try it anyway, so i installed csv lite...which does not run.

is there anyway i can do this without manually entering all the data as there is a lot...or is there a better app i can use for his needs.

any help please please please...with a cherry on top!!!


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You can import contacts from the following sources:
Microsoft Exchange email
MobileMe
A CardDAV account
Google or Yahoo! contacts

More information in the manual at http://manuals.info.apple.com/en_US/ipad_2_user_guide.pdf


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

really no csv?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You don't *import* contacts to the iPad. You *sync* contacts with the iPad. You'd have to import the CSV file to one of the programs that syncs with the iPad and then use iTunes to connect to that application to do the syncing.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry DH one of those programs being? i dont know much about apple...you mean like thunderbird...import to thunderbird and then sync with itunes into contacts?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Just import them into *Address Book*.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=AddressBook/4.0/en/ad808.html

Then sync in iTunes making sure you enabled *sync with Address Book contacts*

Once in Address Book, Thunderbird should see them also.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I was referring to the list and manual that peterh40 listed.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

DoubleHelix said:


> I was referring to the list and manual that peterh40 listed.


Not sure what you mean, but re-reading I didn't realize he was using Windows anyways. 
(the Mac csv part made me think he was on a Mac)


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

no i exported data into a mac csv file thinking that would be useful on the ipad

any ideas on what program to use?


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

can someone please give me some help with this...please


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

peterh40 and DoubleHelix already stated what has to be done.

You have to import that csv into either Outlook or Windows Address book.
Then in iTunes check the sync contacts button listed when the device is connected and sync.

You can't read the csv file directly into the contacts app on the iPad.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

yes sorry headrush....will give it a go today!!!


----------

